# Named me Kristian



## Kristian

My country is Denmark and Sweden. Call me only Kristian. Nice to every whites and blacks from the United States. And off course to Europe until I am 30 about 50 day. I am born like Sidney Crosby in 7th August but I am one year older than Canada's best hockey player since Joe Sakic before he ended he career around 2009-2012 he 10th best ever in national league. Lemieux is 4th best ever. Brodeur are 6th best ever. And Bobby Orr are 2nd best ever. Yes, I am likes ice hockey also. Yes, United States like Hockey in 5th place over all sports in the United States.


----------



## DarkFury

*Welcome.*


----------



## Kristian

You are good here. 

Kasich your favorite or.


----------



## SwimExpert

Hi Kristian.  Just a tip:  Don't give out so much personal information.


----------



## Kristian

You didn't like danish or.


----------



## DrLove

I like you already -- why? 

I am not quite sure


----------



## Kristian

It wasn't you it was Swim in this treat.


----------



## Kristian

CK you can call me for Alcoholic friend under my USMB name if you wanna.


----------



## Kristian

Or this: 

The Alcoholic

Under my USMB name. Like some other calls here.


----------



## Kat




----------



## Pumpkin Row

Kristian said:


> You are good here.
> 
> Kasich your favorite or.


_Considering the number of votes he got, I don't think he's anyone's favorite._

_Welcome, regardless._


----------



## Kristian

Thanks. 

Great forum.

And my forum how is little this.

Eight sub forum of mine forum.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Kristian said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Great forum.
> 
> And my forum how is little this.
> 
> Eight sub forum of mine forum.


_English is your second language, isn't it?_


----------



## I amso IR

Pumpkin Row said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Great forum.
> 
> And my forum how is little this.
> 
> Eight sub forum of mine forum.
> 
> 
> 
> _English is your second language, isn't it?_
Click to expand...


Which, the Kings English or American English? According to the "we are all immigrants crowd" it is everyone here in America second language. Lets not be boorish. Cheers to Kristan.


----------



## Kristian

Mod and Admin here:

Change my strukture from Kristian to *bravo *or.


----------



## JoeMoma




----------



## anotherlife

Kristian said:


> Mod and Admin here:
> 
> Change my strukture from Kristian to *bravo *or.




Named Kristian?  Still better than named Muslim.


----------



## anotherlife

what is an "or"?  "Or" else?


----------



## Kristian

anotherlife said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mod and Admin here:
> 
> Change my strukture from Kristian to *bravo *or.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Named Kristian?  Still better than named Muslim.
Click to expand...


It's danish and swedish name off course.


----------



## sealybobo

Kristian said:


> My country is Denmark and Sweden. Call me only Kristian. Nice to every whites and blacks from the United States. And off course to Europe until I am 30 about 50 day. I am born like Sidney Crosby in 7th August but I am one year older than Canada's best hockey player since Joe Sakic before he ended he career around 2009-2012 he 10th best ever in national league. Lemieux is 4th best ever. Brodeur are 6th best ever. And Bobby Orr are 2nd best ever. Yes, I am likes ice hockey also. Yes, United States like Hockey in 5th place over all sports in the United States.


Living in Detroit I am very unhappy with you for not mentioning Gordy Howe.

But welcome. My family is from Greece


----------



## Kristian

sealybobo said:


> Gordy Howe.



Howe are no 10. 

Jagr are no 5.

Fetisov are no 3. 

Grezky are no 1.

Canadian with titles(surelly) and points. 

Over 700 more than no 2 in list.


----------



## Kristian

*flacaltenn*, in my site you can alert with message and if you want you can change my name in USMB how is first time with Kristian, absoluty trust me  *Bravo* is it I remine you.


----------



## sealybobo

Kristian said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordy Howe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howe are no 10.
> 
> Jagr are no 5.
> 
> Fetisov are no 3.
> 
> Grezky are no 1.
> 
> Canadian with titles(surelly) and points.
> 
> Over 700 more than no 2 in list.
Click to expand...

You're crazy. Gordy how is possibly number 3. Fetisov is not better than howe.

Do you know what a Gordy howe hat trick is? It's a goal assist and a fight. He did it all. It was a different game.

Bobby Orr and Gretzky then howe


----------



## Kristian

Fetisov was super plays in Soviet in 1980's and won everything. No impossible in top 10. 8 and 9 place I can't remember or is it Forsberg and Sakic?


----------



## Kristian

*flacaltenn*, read my profiles??


----------



## Kristian

1.Gretzky
2.Orr
3.Fetisov
4.Lemieux
5.Jagr
6.Brodeur
7.Hasek
8.Forsberg
9.Makarov
10.Howe

All time best players.


----------



## Kristian

*flacaltann, *visit my profiles.

I want's *Liberal *my new name in USMB.


----------



## Kristian

My new name I will are *Wild fans* off course you wanna.


----------



## Kristian

Only *Wild* . .


----------



## Kristian

*Wings* or *kings* .... justifice flacaltann.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I thought you liked the name militants.


----------



## flacaltenn

Kristian said:


> *flacaltenn*, read my profiles??



Yeah, I read your name change requests.. All 20 of them.,. 

 You have too many name changes already. Time for you to RELAX, enjoy and concentrate on all this American attention and love you are getting at USMB..


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordy Howe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howe are no 10.
> 
> Jagr are no 5.
> 
> Fetisov are no 3.
> 
> Grezky are no 1.
> 
> Canadian with titles(surelly) and points.
> 
> Over 700 more than no 2 in list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're crazy. Gordy how is possibly number 3. Fetisov is not better than howe.
> 
> Do you know what a Gordy howe hat trick is? It's a goal assist and a fight. He did it all. It was a different game.
> 
> Bobby Orr and Gretzky then howe
Click to expand...


Orr over Gretzky? No way, and Mario is number 2.


----------



## Papageorgio

Welcome Kristian.


----------



## flacaltenn

Kristian said:


> *flacaltenn*, in my site you can alert with message and if you want you can change my name in USMB how is first time with Kristian, absoluty trust me  *Bravo* is it I remine you.



Bravo sounds too much like a dishwashing soap.  And I've been to just ONE Nashville Predators hockey game in the 12 years I've been here.

Wings or Kings??  I'll go with Wings, because they taste good and Canada is where I'll be after the US election if Gary Johnson does not win..  Four years of Trump or Hilliary would damn near kill me after the last 8 years of Obama.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Welcome Kristian.


Yea Christian, welcome.

So where do you put howe? You better say 4! Who's your top ten?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Kristian.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Christian, welcome.
> 
> So where do you put howe? You better say 4! Who's your top ten?
Click to expand...


1. Gretzky
2. Mario
3. Bobby Orr
4. Gordie Howe
5. The Rocket


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Kristian.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Christian, welcome.
> 
> So where do you put howe? You better say 4! Who's your top ten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Gretzky
> 2. Mario
> 3. Bobby Orr
> 4. Gordie Howe
> 5. The Rocket
Click to expand...

I'll take that. Who's young that might one day overtake the rocket?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kristian said:


> My country is Denmark and Sweden. Call me only Kristian. Nice to every whites and blacks from the United States. And off course to Europe until I am 30 about 50 day. I am born like Sidney Crosby in 7th August but I am one year older than Canada's best hockey player since Joe Sakic before he ended he career around 2009-2012 he 10th best ever in national league. Lemieux is 4th best ever. Brodeur are 6th best ever. And Bobby Orr are 2nd best ever. Yes, I am likes ice hockey also. Yes, United States like Hockey in 5th place over all sports in the United States.



  Dont worry about it...the black dude(who was very cool by the way and wasnt gay)who did my financing on my new truck was named Shelley.


----------



## Kristian

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Kristian.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Christian, welcome.
Click to expand...


Kristian with K and not C and H like Christianity number how is Christian.

K like Christianity on Swedish...Kristendomen...Kristus are our name on Jesus and he are bible God in Sweden we know. We never know the God name. In English it's God. But Lord the Swedes know. In Lord Swedes trust. In God englismen trust. Allah Akbar moslem trust in. Over half million moslem in Sweden. 8.000.000 are Lutheran. At least 500.000 are Protestants. No comformation for theme here of Sweden.


----------



## Kristian

I never know mine God. He doesn't exist so I am atheism really?!


----------



## Kristian

Jumalauta does not help with with learn Finnish so I do not speak Finnish. 
Only Jumalauta can teaching me with speak Finnish. Finnish Goden are really Jumalauta.


----------



## Kristian

But he never will se me speak Finnish so I am Danish or American people.

My Godfather Ristolainen never want me some Swedish if he allways will me to ground.

Around 2012 last time we saw with our slakter. 

My sister she ending school and all slakter families in my cousins home and we eat dinear.


----------



## Kristian

I am only Swedish citizen. Passport card are Swedish.


----------



## Kristian

Still want *kings* flacaltenn or CK.


----------



## Kristian

Flacaltenn and CK I want's precisly *Krista_Boy*.


----------



## Hossfly

Kristian said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Kristian.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Christian, welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kristian with K and not C and H like Christianity number how is Christian.
> 
> K like Christianity on Swedish...Kristendomen...Kristus are our name on Jesus and he are bible God in Sweden we know. We never know the God name. In English it's God. But Lord the Swedes know. In Lord Swedes trust. In God englismen trust. Allah Akbar moslem trust in. Over half million moslem in Sweden. 8.000.000 are Lutheran. At least 500.000 are Protestants. No comformation for theme here of Sweden.
Click to expand...

IN HILLARY WE TRUST


----------



## Hossfly

Kristian said:


> Flacaltenn and CK I want's precisly *Krista_Boy*.


No more name changes, Kristian. Give someone else a chance.


----------



## Kristian

Hossfly said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flacaltenn and CK I want's precisly *Krista_Boy*.
> 
> 
> 
> No more name changes, Kristian. Give someone else a chance.
Click to expand...


Boring. But you mean truth??


----------



## flacaltenn

Kristian said:


> Flacaltenn and CK I want's precisly *Krista_Boy*.



What happens if you use up all the names?. Like Hossfly said? We'd have to shut down USMB to new members.

We have to tell all new members ----- 

"Sorry --- some guy from Sweden used up every possible name." We're now closed..    

Unless you want Zika or Botulism..


----------



## Kristian

My name are Kristian or you change you mind and to *Krista_Boy*. Well cowboy.


----------



## Kristian

I accept your choise.

Kristian my name are this early morning in south Sweden.


----------



## Hossfly

Kristian said:


> I accept your choise.
> 
> Kristian my name are this early morning in south Sweden.


You shall have the name:   Kris P Bacon


----------



## Kristian

Hossfly said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accept your choise.
> 
> Kristian my name are this early morning in south Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shall have the name:   Kris P Bacon
Click to expand...


I says nothing about that.


----------



## Mertex

Hossfly said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Kristian.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Christian, welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kristian with K and not C and H like Christianity number how is Christian.
> 
> K like Christianity on Swedish...Kristendomen...Kristus are our name on Jesus and he are bible God in Sweden we know. We never know the God name. In English it's God. But Lord the Swedes know. In Lord Swedes trust. In God englismen trust. Allah Akbar moslem trust in. Over half million moslem in Sweden. 8.000.000 are Lutheran. At least 500.000 are Protestants. No comformation for theme here of Sweden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IN HILLARY WE TRUST
Click to expand...


Don't trust those that waste 7 million on useless hearings.....for sure.


----------



## Mertex

Welcome Kristian.....if you are for real not just another


----------



## Kristian

Off course I like that socks(?) in youre or.


----------



## flacaltenn

Kristian said:


> My name are Kristian or you change you mind and to *Krista_Boy*. Well cowboy.



Well partner. Let me tie up my cowboy horse, get a cool drink of water and think about that. It's been a hard day herding cows and I'm a-heading to the chuck wagon to get me some grub.. 

         Can't wait until Kipper-Kristian tries to run that through Google translate.  !!!!

 LMAO


----------



## Kristian

flacaltenn said:


> Can't wait until Kipper-Kristian tries to run that through Google translate. !!!!



google translate is great I know.


----------



## Kristian

...to *Krista_Boy*, flacaltenn!!!


----------



## Kristian

Hossfly said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accept your choise.
> 
> Kristian my name are this early morning in south Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shall have the name:   Kris P Bacon
Click to expand...


You mean bacon crisps.


----------



## Hossfly

Kristian said:


> ...to *Krista_Boy*, flacaltenn!!!


How about* Krispi_Kreme?  Krista_Boy* has already been spoken for.


----------



## Kristian

Hossfly said:


> How about* Krispi_Kreme?*



What it mean on Swedish or American.


----------



## Kristian

Near true.


----------



## Kristian

Hossfly said:


> Krispi_Kreme



I will taken this name ...


----------



## Kristian

flacaltenn you named me *Krispi_Kreme* for sure.


----------



## Hossfly

Kristian said:


> flacaltenn you named me *Krispi_Kreme* for sure.


flacaltenn you better grant Kristians request on this name.


----------



## Hossfly

Kristian said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about* Krispi_Kreme?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it mean on Swedish or American.
Click to expand...






​


----------



## Kristian

Hossfly said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn you named me *Krispi_Kreme* for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn you better grant Kristians request on this name.
Click to expand...


Yes. *Krispi_Kreme* I want now.


----------



## Kristian

flacaltenn you wanna change me to *Krispi_Kreme *or.


----------



## Kristian

Flaca-l-t-e-n-n


----------



## Kristian

Dont-Taz-Me-Bro


----------



## Kristian

I repeat again. I will change my username. Come on CK.


----------



## Kristian

I am disapointed about CK no active status about my new name here.


----------



## Kristian

hossby wanted my new users.


----------



## Hossfly

Kristian said:


> I am disapointed about CK no active status about my new name here.


If you want to tag someone put @ in front of their user name. EXAMPLE:  NightFish and it creates a link.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Kristian sound like big strong hockey player from Sweden.  I like it.


----------



## Kristian

Admin what about my win quiz this forum ...

Change me from *Kristian* to *Krispi* please ...


----------



## Kristian

Flacaltenn or cereal_killer. Changes way to *JK* please.


----------



## Kristian

Flacaltenn introduce *JK* to once of me.


----------



## Kristian

Mod, introduce *JK* to me.


----------



## defcon4

The Irish Ram said:


> Kristian sound like big strong hockey player from Sweden.  I like it.


..or one of those half million "refugees"


----------



## Kristian

defcon4 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kristian sound like big strong hockey player from Sweden.  I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ..or one of those half million "refugees"
Click to expand...


Religion Islam or.


----------



## Kristian

defcon4 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kristian sound like big strong hockey player from Sweden.  I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ..or one of those half million "refugees"
Click to expand...


Those moslem or.


----------



## Kristian

*JK
J.K.*

My points.

2 alternative.

Whatever.


----------



## defcon4

Kristian said:


> *JK
> J.K.*
> 
> My points.
> 
> 2 alternative.
> 
> Whatever.


Did you mean *JR* ?


----------



## Kristian

My real name only and it's *JK*


----------



## Kristian

cereal_killer fixed *JK* to my new name.


----------



## whitehall

I'm vaguely curious that a Swede hockey fan would want to use the icon "politico" in an American forum? Aren't there any Euro forums dedicated to arcane european  politics and hockey?


----------



## Kristian

I've no justice for these excellent.


----------



## Kristian

*Hockey are Pride.

*


----------



## Kristian

Mods. Admins. Call me only *JK*. Change strukture about my username. To *JK *...


----------

